# Beckhoff Dimmerklemmen KL2751/2761 an Wago 750-881 funktionieren nur teilweise



## Michael_Keller (5 November 2018)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich nutze für eine Haussteuerung eine Wago 750-881. Der Schaltschrank samt SPS ist von mir ausgedacht und umgesetzt. Soweit funktioniert das auch einwandfrei, ich bin sehr glücklich mit dieser Lösung und konnte selbst meine Frau begeistern, die wirklich kein Techniknarr ist. 

Zu meinem Problem: Ich betreibe die SPS mit insgesamt 4 Beckhoff Dimmerklemmen. Diese funktionieren scheinbar nicht immer nach dem Hochlauf der SPS. Manche Module zeigen nach dem Hochlauf keine "Netz ok" LED und laufen dann auch nicht bzw. der Ausgang bleibt spannungsfrei. Tausche ich dann die Module untereinander kann es sein (muss nicht) das auf einmal alle laufen und entsprechend "Netz ok" leuchtet. Dann funktioniert alles. Die frage ist nun, woran das liegen kann. Leider bieten die Klemmen an einer Wago soweit ich weiß keine Diagnosemöglichkeit. 

Wovon hängt die "Netz OK" Led ab? Kann das mit der Erdung oder sowas zu tun haben?
Spielt die Tasklaufzeit der SPS eine Rolle? Ich habe das Gefühl dass eine zu kurze Tasklaufzeit das Problem verursachen könnte!?

Ich bin für jeden Tipp oder Erfahrungsbericht wirklich sehr dankbar.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Tobsucht (7 November 2018)

Hallo Michael,

ich habe für Dich mal in das Handbuch der KL2751 geschaut.
Die Netz OK Led gibt an, dass das Modul sich auf das Netz synchronisiert hat, bzw. dass die Last erkannt wurde.
Ohne Last bleibt die LED aus. Über die Farbe der LED gibt das Modul an ob über Phasenanschlitt oder - abschnitt gedimmt wird.

Sofern die I/O Led des Wago Controllers dauerhaft grün ist, kann hier ein Problem ausgeschlossen werden.

Falls noch nicht verwendet würde ich für das Modul den entsprechenden Filter verwenden.

Da Kapitel Montage und Verdrahtung ist auch recht interessant, z.B. bezüglich der Leitungslänge und Lastarten.


Grüße


----------



## Michael_Keller (7 November 2018)

Hallo Tobsucht,

danke für deine Antwort. Damit weiß ich zumindest mal in welcher Richtung es zu suchen gilt. 

Was meinst du mit Filter ? Die 230V Einspeiseklemme?

An einer Beckhoff Steuerung würde die Klemme ja diverse Möglichkeiten zur Diagnose und zum manuellen Einstellen der Lastart geben. Gibt es sowas auch in der Wago Umgebung? Ich hatte Anfangs zum Beispiel das Problem vor der last (2 LED Kreise)  noch 2 Relais geschaltet zu haben. Hätte ansich gut geklappt, durch die Trennung am Relais ging die Lastart aber immer verloren und musste sich dann neu "einlernen".

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Michael_Keller (28 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte das Thema nochmal pushen, weil ich wirklich verzweifle. Folgende Situation: Wago 750-881 mit 3 Dimmerklemmen arbeitet fehlerfrei, alle Dimmer laufen. Dann nehme ich ganz hinten eine zusätzliche Dimmerklemme mit in den Bus und ändere die Konfig entsprechend. Steuerung läuft hoch, keine Fehler. Dimmerklemme 1 und 2 laufen weiterhin, Dimmerklemme 3 (an der Last hat sich nichts geändert) und 4 synchronisieren nicht und bleiben (Ohne wirklichen Fehler) stehen. ich kann die Ausgänge schalten, es geht aber keine Spannung raus.  

Ich nehme die 4te Klemme wieder raus, bügel das alte Projekt ein und alles läuft wieder.

Was kann das sein ?  Offensichtlich hat es nichts mit der Last oder der Erkennung der Lastart zu tun.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ewilli (4 Dezember 2018)

Hallo 
ich habe auch an einer Wago 881  KL2751 in Betrieb  mit Glühlampen kein Problem.  Aber mit Meanwel PCD LED Vorschaltgeräte startet die Klemmen nach dem Einschalten manchmal nochmal Neu.
wenn du mal zum testen Überall mal eine Glühbirne dran hängst dann sollten die KL 2751 Funktionieren.
In der Steuerungskonfiguration spreche ich sie als  750-9999 0001-0001 16bit AO an.
mfg willi


----------

